# cleveland racing tandem....what year



## kccomet (Nov 5, 2015)

ive had this bike for quite a few years, after reading the post about the latest cleveland find, and jesses tandem post, it made me wonder what year mine was. the badge says lozier with 66. someone on the cabe told me model 66 wasnt a tandem. im confused as usual. i like this bike quite a bit. the way its set up i believe it was raced or used as a pacer, there is a faded name on the top tube that i cant make out. a lot of the old racers put their name on their bike. anybody.....thanks in advance


----------



## bricycle (Nov 5, 2015)

that is really something!


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 5, 2015)

Mine is a single but it's also a model 66

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=143


----------



## barracuda (Nov 5, 2015)

Just a guess, 1897-98 -ish?





ALSO: HOW TOTALLY BADASS IS THAT BIKE


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 5, 2015)

very awesome sauce!!!!


----------



## bricycle (Nov 5, 2015)

You could put 3 Whizzers on that


----------



## vuniw (Nov 5, 2015)

Wow! What a bike! I love it


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Nov 5, 2015)

Woow ive never seen one before, but that thing is cool!!!


----------



## Dweber (Nov 5, 2015)

*A True As Raced Tandem! *Would love to see a Cleveland catalog page showing the bike.


----------



## highwheel431 (Nov 5, 2015)

As I have mentioned in our PM's this is a 1902 or 1903 T=1 Cleveland.  Your headbadge is held on with screws, the Cleveland's that I have seen are rivited on.


----------



## Harvest Cyclery (Nov 5, 2015)

Very cool tandem Jim!  Any history on the bike? Where did you find it?


----------



## corbettclassics (Nov 5, 2015)

highwheel431 said:


> As I have mentioned in our PM's this is a 1902 or 1903 T=1 Cleveland.  Your headbadge is held on with screws, the Cleveland's that I have seen are rivited on.




I have seen Cleveland badges with screws.  I think Jim's is ok and could be correct -  here is a Model #64 that is held on with screws also.


----------



## Cdollar4 (Nov 5, 2015)

What a killer bike

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## kccomet (Nov 5, 2015)

i wasnt doubting you highwheel just had not heard back from you, plus you had no pics to go from. i know next to nothing about clevelands, i appreciate your insight. as far as the badge it does have screws, but they look like they have been there for a hundred years. i dont know whats correct on this old racer, my gut feeling it hasnt been messed with too much,  maybe the badge has been changed,thats what i was curious being a 66. it has the same color paint on the wood rims, kinda a blue green, with a name on the top tube. aj i bought this bike off ebay 7 or 8 years ago, one of those stories where the seller had bought some property and the bike was in a barn, building or something. i love the drop on these bars check em out aj. thanks for the commets and interest. i like to learn call me curious. feel free to chime in bill, i know your a wealth of information


----------



## corbettclassics (Nov 5, 2015)

It's all I've got on the Cleveland tandem (might have more in the archives)  This one is a couple yrs earlier than yours.

You can sure see the similarities between the 2 Cleveland's only being a couple yrs apart >>>


----------



## dave429 (Nov 5, 2015)

That's cool, great patina!


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 6, 2015)

what a monster bike........love love love it!!


----------



## fordsnake (Nov 6, 2015)

I believe I see directly above the number 66, the stamping: American Bicycle Co. Successor?? This would indicate the bike as an ABC/ Cleveland., c 1900?




The Lozier Cleveland & Co., was out of business by 1899, but still marketing under the Lozier name as seen by this 1899 advertisement for the 1900 models!




ABC (American Bicycle Company) consortium acquired the Cleveland company in 1899. But as fate would have it, it too ran into financial trouble due to the declining sales of bicycles and was forced to liquidate its brands and sold the company to the Pope Mfg.Co. in 1901 (note: The Westfield name was originally a Lozier brand name!)

Now here's where things get muddy? The above advertisement clearly indicates the Cleveland “66” as a Roaster style bike. So either the badge has been changed or this bike was a factory anomaly???




Pope added a“0” its number system.


----------

